# WILD WEST SHOOT OUT CONTEST



## tom1958 (Feb 12, 2016)

FROM: OLD WEST SCENERY - 3D LASER PRINTED N GAUGE OLD WEST BUILDINGS & SCENERY 

www.oldwestscenery.com

Get your own suggestion of a WILD WEST SCENERY item free!

Use the email address on this page and submit your idea for the next old west scenery item!

[email protected]

Just attach a picture in one of the following formats to your email
And cross your fingers!

Acceptable formats include: jpeg, png, bmp & pdf.

You can send a picture of a building you found on line or you may have seen when riding the rails.

You can send us a drawing or even just make a suggestion by describing what you would like us to make!

The winner will be chosen by our team and receive a free 3d printing of their suggestion.

Contest entries must be submitted by the end of the last day of each month.

Please note, our designers do their best to recreate specific buildings, however, given the restraints of the n-gauge scale and the limitations of the printer, we sometimes have to “re-imagine” many prototypes in order to satisfy the requirements of our printer.

This months contest will end January 31st, 2017 at 11:59 pm.

The winner will be chosen and notified by email.

As soon as we have the Winner’s design test printed, we’ll send the suggested item to the winner!

From concept, to design and finally the test print, it usually takes about 2 weeks, so the winner should receive their item within 3 weeks of winning the contest.

So, send in those submissions and,

GOOD LUCK!


----------

